# Sticky  Coversure



## WHIZZER

Coversure Swindon are pleased to be part of Detailing World and offer our services to its members.

I am a partner in the Swindon office of Coversure Insurance Services and have been a keen hobby detailer for a number of years with a growing collection of products.

Following recommendations, over time, word has got round that there is an insurance broker out there who understands that valeting/detailing is a genuine business and that not everyone is a "sponge jockey"!

Due to the limitations of most Public Liability policies, I have been working with some of my valeting clients (some of whom are members of this forum) to create a bespoke Liability scheme with a leading UK Insurer specifically for the mobile valeting & detailing industry. The success of this has resulted in creating a website www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/liability.htm
- this scheme is exclusive to Coversure Swindon and not available to any other Broker. We can also arrange Liability policies which include damage to items worked upon, goods in transit cover and so on.

We have a number of Motor Trade Road Risks policies available and have an excellent trading relationship with Insurers. Motor Trade insurance is one of my specialist areas and my knowledge and products are not restricted to mobile valeters and detailers, meaning I can also offer advice and cover for people trading from units and valeting bays.

If you would like any further details or a quotation, please feel free to give me a ring. My contact details can be found on www.valeters-insurance.co.uk or www.coversure.co.uk/swindon

Lloyd


----------



## Guest

These guys are top notch! Had a long chat with you 'lloyd' about insurance,cannot recommend high enough!


----------



## RedUntilDead

Hi Lloyd,
Your website just asks for personal details for you to make contact so I will follow this up after the weekend. Can you insure a pick up I am looking to purchase for SDP only, no business use. I am employed and not VAT registered 

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Shiny

Certainly something we can do, although I can’t promise we will be competitive on private motor insurance. No harm in us having a look at though. 

We don’t have online quote & buy, always better to talk in person and make sure a customer is covered correctly. 

Give us a call next week and we can see what we can do.


----------

